# My HT stuff, a small presentation



## Bugster (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi.
Here is a small presentation of my soon to be finished HT.
I have just got my new subwoofers in, and have started to test theese.
Here is the build thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...jects/36566-2-x-maelstrom-x-build-thread.html
Lots of thanks to the members and participants of that thread for all theyr help!
Still need to EQ them, but must make a few new cables first.

My equipment:
B&W 802 series 3
Parasound HCA-3500
Rotel RSP-1066
Rotel RMB-1066
Popcorn hour
2 x Maelstrom x 18", LLT 550L, 13 HZ tune
Behringer EP 4000 Amp
Home made silver innterconnect cables.

Here are some pictures.
You can se my "refrigerators" in the corners ;-)

  


Edit: Corrected some of the misspellings


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

WooW! at first glance they are really huge refs!..:rubeyes: Awesome job you did in your construction thread!...:unbelievable:


----------



## Bugster (Apr 1, 2010)

It was a lot of work, luckily I did`nt count the hours


----------

